# Greetings from the remote land of Los Angeles!



## mark edward lewis (Jan 13, 2013)

Greetings all! :D 

I was made aware of this awesome forum from our friends 8DIO. Bought several of their great products and am happily using them on the current scores I'm working on.

Looking forward to getting acquainted with the positive folks on this forum and sharing our music together. o-[][]-o 

Mark Edward Lewis
Composer/Producer

http://www.markedwardlewismuisc.com

http://bit.ly/soundlickmel
http://bit.ly/itunesmel
http://bit.ly/amazonmel[/url]


----------



## JohnG (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome Mark!

From a fellow inhabitant.


----------



## mark edward lewis (Jan 13, 2013)

Perhaps we'll meet someday soon swinging from vines etc. as most Angelinos do...

:D


----------



## dgburns (Jan 13, 2013)

mark edward lewis @ Sun Jan 13 said:


> Perhaps we'll meet someday soon swinging from vines etc. as most Angelinos do...
> 
> :D



yowza! swinging from vines!

I knew there was an LA secret going on!

Hey Mark,greetings!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Mark,

Is that really how you spell 'Music' in LA?

:D 

.


----------



## mark edward lewis (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure! Just go to Hollywood and 'VINE'!! 

It's all going down there.

Loincloths and everything...

ha ha.


----------

